# Professional Cyclist Fit Vs Others



## zakyma (Jan 25, 2010)

Hello,

I am 5 7" heigt with 31" inseam, and I ride 54 cm Trek Madone 5 series 2010 P1. I think the stem is 120 mm.

I can see that Pro riders are more stretched on the top tube, but I can see myself not stretched that much.

Are they riding one size bigger or I am having a wrong size. I tried 56 cm Madone but I felt more stretched and I feel that I am controlling the bike better on the 54 cm.

Appreciate your input.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

are you a pro?


----------



## zakyma (Jan 25, 2010)

FatTireFred said:


> are you a pro?


Good question. I am not but i need to understand the differences so when people ask I can reply


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

It's the opposite of what you're thinking. Actually they are not stretched 'out' at all compared to the average Joe. Their bars just drop a lot from the saddle so they are stretched 'down'. Generally their bikes are a little smaller than the average Joe, not bigger.

At 5 7 with a 120 stem that's almost certainly to big for you. With a 90 stem it might be okay. Depends how much bar to saddle drop you want and that depends on you flexibility and objectives.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

zakyma said:


> I can see that Pro riders are more stretched on the top tube, but I can see myself not stretched that much.


It's also possible that you see a pro's flat back and assume incorrectly that he must be stretched out to achieve that. Flat backs come about primarily through forward rotation of the pelvis, which many pros do. (Most people rotate their pelvis forward when they lean forward to get out of a chair, so you can probably get a good idea of what it feels like).


----------



## Roadrider22 (May 24, 2006)

wim said:


> It's also possible that you see a pro's flat back and assume incorrectly that he must be stretched out to achieve that. Flat backs come about primarily through forward rotation of the pelvis, which many pros do. (Most people rotate their pelvis forward when they lean forward to get out of a chair, so you can probably get a good idea of what it feels like).


I am 5'7.5" with a 31" cycling inseam and I am very comfortable on my 2011 6 series performance fit Madone with a 100mm stem. A 5'7" pro would be on a 51cm frame, pro fit with a 110 to 120 stem and a lot of saddle to bar drop. A set up that only the most fit cyclist with a lot of flexibility and core strength could handle.


----------



## zakyma (Jan 25, 2010)

Roadrider22 said:


> I am 5'7.5" with a 31" cycling inseam and I am very comfortable on my 2011 6 series performance fit Madone with a 100mm stem. A 5'7" pro would be on a 51cm frame, pro fit with a 110 to 120 stem and a lot of saddle to bar drop. A set up that only the most fit cyclist with a lot of flexibility and core strength could handle.


I can't believe that. Lance is 5 10 and he is on 58 madone pro fit. A 5 7 can't be 51.

By the way i am 173 cm and online calculator gives me 5 8.

Thanks for your


----------



## dust3313 (Jul 30, 2010)

This is interesting. anybody with some real credentials want to sort this out?


----------



## chase196126 (Jan 4, 2008)

I think amature riders pay way too much attention is given to the way pro riders are fit to their bikes. 

First off, fit is different for everyone so dont think that the way a pro is fit to their bike is the correct way that you should fit on your bike. 

Secondly, you would be surprised at the number of pros that are fit to their bikes incorrectly. Not all of them have adopted the more modern fitting techniques and a lot of the older traditionally driven guidelines are still in use. Ask an experienced (and reputable!) fitter to pick out some guys in any pro peloton that are not fit very well, or have an awkward fit due to inflexability etc. The fitter will probably pick out several right off the bat without looking very hard. 

For example here is an absolutely horrible TT bike fit that Cunego rode for a while:
http://www.life.com/image/81857246

Lances road bike fit is good, but not super low. You find a lot of more upright positions like this on climbers: 
http://www.roadbikeaction.com/Latest-News/content/69/1484/Road-Bike-Action-News-April-28,-2009.html

Barredo with a very low, but not stretched position:
http://www.zimbio.com/pictures/YsgQ...nce+Stage+Eighteen/TTjgrg3hMz5/Carlos+Barredo

Just some examples. Sorry, I didnt have time to image like them directly into the thread.


----------



## andresmuro (Dec 11, 2007)

zakyma said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am 5 7" heigt with 31" inseam, and I ride 54 cm Trek Madone 5 series 2010 P1. I think the stem is 120 mm.
> 
> ...


Other thing is that people are shaped differently. Some have short legs and long torsos, and viceversa. Most pros tend to have longer legs and arms shorter torsos. So they need shorter toptubes to have a flat bars. They also have long arms so they have their bars pretty low and can reach comfortably with their hands. 

I have shorter legs and longer torso. I tend to need a longer toptube on a smaller frame and a steeper seat angle cause I cannot seat that far back on the saddle. 

A pro at 5.7 may have a 32 to 34 inseam. So, on the 54 cm bike they'll be seating a lot higher and look completely stretched with the same toptube and 120 stem.


----------



## dust3313 (Jul 30, 2010)

andresmuro said:


> Other thing is that people are shaped differently. Some have short legs and long torsos, and viceversa. Most pros tend to have longer legs and arms shorter torsos. So they need shorter toptubes to have a flat bars. They also have long arms so they have their bars pretty low and can reach comfortably with their hands.
> 
> I have shorter legs and longer torso. I tend to need a longer toptube on a smaller frame and a steeper seat angle cause I cannot seat that far back on the saddle.
> 
> A pro at 5.7 may have a 32 to 34 inseam. So, on the 54 cm bike they'll be seating a lot higher and look completely stretched with the same toptube and 120 stem.


How do you know the body proportions of pro cyclists? I am not saying the you don't. just wondering.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I agree with Dust. I don't think it's wise to generalize. It implies that unless you have those kinds of body dimensions you may not be suitable to be a pro cyclist.


----------



## oroy38 (Apr 27, 2010)

Forget what the pros look like on their bikes. You will be faster in a position that's more comfortable to you than if you try to ride in the same position as the pros.


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm the same height as you, on a BMC with a 54cm top tube. I have a 90mm stem and short reach bars. The fit is perfect. I'm very comfortable on the bike for many hours of riding.

A pro of my height would be on a bike with a 50 or 51cm top tube and a 120mm stem. They are young, flexible, and want a LOT of saddle to bar drop for improved aerodynamics. The needs of a pro in a bike fit are dramatically different than what you or I need.

I would expect that your frame is the right size. A simple stem and maybe bar change should put you in a comfortable position.


----------



## dust3313 (Jul 30, 2010)

Mr. Versatile said:


> I agree with Dust. I don't think it's wise to generalize. It implies that unless you have those kinds of body dimensions you may not be suitable to be a pro cyclist.


Yes, ^ this is what i was getting at. I actually have long legs and arms so i'm not that worried about it. but, posting information that is not credible is just wasting peoples time. 

I am new to cycling so i am not going to claim i know about bike fitting. what i do know is that I am 6'2 and I am comfortable on a 60cm frame with very little saddle to bar drop.


----------



## Roadrider22 (May 24, 2006)

One of the more telling bits of info to me was the Cervelo Test Team website a year or so where not one rider 5'9" or shorter was on a frame larger than a 51. This in no way translates to what the non-pro should be on.


----------



## zakyma (Jan 25, 2010)

Roadrider22 said:


> One of the more telling bits of info to me was the Cervelo Test Team website a year or so where not one rider 5'9" or shorter was on a frame larger than a 51. This in no way translates to what the non-pro should be on.


I have been hearing different stories but what i know is that lance is 5 9.5 and he id on Trek 58. I know also that he is on one size bigger. Cervello guy on 52 or 54 is bit small for him.

Thanks for all people input.


----------



## Cpk (Aug 1, 2009)

zakyma said:


> I have been hearing different stories but what i know is that lance is 5 9.5 and he id on Trek 58. I know also that he is on one size bigger. Cervello guy on 52 or 54 is bit small for him.
> 
> Thanks for all people input.


go on bikeradar and look at what the other pros ride. Lance is the exception as far as pro bike size goes. He rides a fairly large bike for his size and as far as I can tell he's the only one, everyone else goes the other way. AC who is the same height rides a 54, A. Schleck rides a 56.5 and he's like 6ish'. Nearly all pro riders ride at least a size smaller frame (except for Lance) then would be 'normal' with a longer then normal stem.

If you want a 'pro-fit' for your size you should be on a 52 trek with a 120-130 stem.

I'm not a pro, nor will I ever probably be even in the same realm of existence riding-wise. I am just under 5'10" and ride a bike with a 54.5 TT and a 130mm stem with a descent amount of drop. But what's most important is to me that's comfortable. It took me a lot of playing with my saddle, different saddles, height, angle but it is really dialed in and I'm every time I'm on it I smile and can't think of a thing to change which for me is unusual. Spending money to have a pro fitting would have been faster and I would have avoided some headaches most likely but I gained a lot of knowledge on how a bike should be setup for me.:thumbsup:


----------



## zakyma (Jan 25, 2010)

Cpk said:


> go on bikeradar and look at what the other pros ride. Lance is the exception as far as pro bike size goes. He rides a fairly large bike for his size and as far as I can tell he's the only one, everyone else goes the other way. AC who is the same height rides a 54, A. Schleck rides a 56.5 and he's like 6ish'. Nearly all pro riders ride at least a size smaller frame (except for Lance) then would be 'normal' with a longer then normal stem.
> 
> If you want a 'pro-fit' for your size you should be on a 52 trek with a 120-130 stem.
> 
> I'm not a pro, nor will I ever probably be even in the same realm of existence riding-wise. I am just under 5'10" and ride a bike with a 54.5 TT and a 130mm stem with a descent amount of drop. But what's most important is to me that's comfortable. It took me a lot of playing with my saddle, different saddles, height, angle but it is really dialed in and I'm every time I'm on it I smile and can't think of a thing to change which for me is unusual. Spending money to have a pro fitting would have been faster and I would have avoided some headaches most likely but I gained a lot of knowledge on how a bike should be setup for me.:thumbsup:


What is your size on road bike if you have one?


----------



## Cpk (Aug 1, 2009)

zakyma said:


> What is your size on road bike if you have one?


I am 5' 9.75" and ride a medium size Wilier Galibier with a 54.5 TT and a 130mm stem. My saddle height is 741mm from the bottom bracket. From the tip of the saddle to the center of the handlebars is 562mm. Setback is like 66mm I think. It is as small as I would go. I don't think I could make a smaller bike fit but I certainly could ride a bigger bike with a shorter stem.


----------



## zakyma (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks a lot again. I did the conversion again and i am 5 8" 173 cm. One site was giving me 5 6.7 but all others given me 5 8".

I looked at the stem length again and it is 100 mm only. I think i should try 120 mm and that should give more stretching fit for my upper body. 

I will try and let you know. You helped me a lot.


----------



## Elfstone (Jun 27, 2006)

JoelS said:


> I'm the same height as you, on a BMC with a 54cm top tube. I have a 90mm stem and short reach bars. The fit is perfect. I'm very comfortable on the bike for many hours of riding.


I'm at 5 7.5' with 31 inch inseam too and the bike I'm waiting on is being built with a TT of 543.51mm 90 mm stem and 693.0 from saddle to bottom bracket . I'm currently on a 52mm Caad 8 1000 with a 53.5 TT and a 100 mm stem.

Peace


----------



## Cpk (Aug 1, 2009)

zakyma said:


> Thanks a lot again. I did the conversion again and i am 5 8" 173 cm. One site was giving me 5 6.7 but all others given me 5 8".
> 
> I looked at the stem length again and it is 100 mm only. I think i should try 120 mm and that should give more stretching fit for my upper body.
> 
> I will try and let you know. You helped me a lot.


Your welcome! Yeah, the conversion should be 173cm divided by 2.54 equals your height in inches. I'm not sure which geometry your madone has, but if it's an H3 the 120mm stem is probably what you want if it's the H2 you might want to see if you can try a 110 first before going to the 120mm. I went from a 120 to 130 and even though it is only 10mm it was a signifcant difference in fit/feel, it made all the difference in the world and took the bike from feeling ok to great. 

If you can try the two stems prior to buying them that would be best


----------



## zakyma (Jan 25, 2010)

The geometry is here.
http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/road/madone/madone59/


----------



## ohiorick (May 29, 2010)

I too am 5'7" and I must be using the old school method of finding frame size because I ride a 52 Madone, my CX bike is a 50. It used to be 30 plus years ago,(showing my age here) that a smaller frame was desired to save weight and to offer a smaller triangle for a more stiff frame. I pick my frame size by what I can stand over and a 54 is too big for me to stand over. I can always get a longer stem and seat post, but if the frame is too large,you can not make it fit. Now if only my work schedule would let me ride these fine bikes....................


----------



## zakyma (Jan 25, 2010)

*videos*

Gents 

today i tried 56 frame and shot two videos for 56 and 54.

My 54 bike Has 53.9 tt while 56 has tt 56.

The angle seems little weird especially the wheels but others are fine both shot with similar angle.

I felt more freedom omen 56 but 54 still ok. 54 bike has slightly lower handlebar 

waiting for your reply and i am ready ti change frame if required.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ErLgRvU1izo&feature=youtube_gdata_player

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oq91d0iarwE&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

My advice is to meet with an experienced fitter. I'm not especially experienced in looking at position based on a video, but neither one looks "right" to me, and I couldn't speculate as to whether either frame size is necessarily a problem.


----------



## zakyma (Jan 25, 2010)

Hope to find professional fitter in the country where i live.


----------



## serious (May 2, 2006)

I looked at the videos and you seem to be a bit cramped on the 54cm, but that is how all pros look to me anyway.  So you might be ok on that bike. Also, it looks like your saddle is a bit low.

I am 5'6" with 29in inseam and short arms and ride a 54cm Specialized with 54.8cm effective TT and 100mm stem. It is a "streched fit" and therefore my saddle to bar drop is tiny (under 4cm). My bike is optimized for a lot of out-of-saddle climbing.

Unfortunately, the cramped fit that many pros adopt does not feel good to me. Yes, a smaller frame would allow me to bring the bar lower, but it feels so weird when I am out of the saddle. Besides, when I am in the drops, my back is quite flat, so I can have an aero position when needed. I am also a bit lower than you are when on the hoods.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

This is purely subjective and based solely on what I see from the angle the vids were taken, but IMO you look more comfortable on the 56. I'd guess it has more to do with differences in drop than reach, and riding styles enter into this as well.

In this instance (and generally speaking), if you prefer more saddle to bar drop, go with the 54 and a slightly longer stem. Less drop, go with the 56 and a slightly shorter stem (assumes the rider is basically between two frame sizes).


----------



## zakyma (Jan 25, 2010)

I also feel better on 56. I feel little cramped and less tt length irritating me.

What will be the differnce between 54 with 120 mm stem and 56 with 100 mm stem.
The total reach is the same as the 54 is 53.9 cm tt.

The good thing is that i will get 6 series for the new frame.

Thanks for all people input. Appreciate more feedback.


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

serious said:


> I looked at the videos and you seem to be a bit cramped on the 54cm, but that is how all pros look to me anyway.  So you might be ok on that bike. Also, it looks like your saddle is a bit low.
> 
> I am 5'6" with 29in inseam and short arms and ride a 54cm Specialized with 54.8cm effective TT and 100mm stem. It is a "streched fit" and therefore my saddle to bar drop is tiny (under 4cm). My bike is optimized for a lot of out-of-saddle climbing.
> 
> Unfortunately, the cramped fit that many pros adopt does not feel good to me. Yes, a smaller frame would allow me to bring the bar lower, but it feels so weird when I am out of the saddle. Besides, when I am in the drops, my back is quite flat, so I can have an aero position when needed. I am also a bit lower than you are when on the hoods.


And I am 5" taller than serious, with an inseam difference of almost all of that, riding the same size top tube and stem! And I'm pretty happy with that fit; I'll spend about 900 hours on the bike this year and had more than 40 days of road racing this year.

But back to the OP---I just don't think he looks "solid" (e.g., comfortable, weight well-distributed, smooth) on either frame (to me, it looks wrong starting from the cleat and through the knee), which makes it hard for me to say that either size is meaningfully better or that one size is clearly wrong.


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

A pro with a good position is Greg Lemond. He recommended 1 to 2 inches (2.5 - 5cm) of vertical gap between your knees and elbows when in the drops. That range probably accounts for different size people.) I think this is a pretty good starting point. If you have less than that, you're probably limiting your lung capacity and arching your back too much. I almost never see anyone that is obviously too stretched out.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

zakyma said:


> I also feel better on 56. I feel little cramped and less tt length irritating me.
> 
> What will be the differnce between* 54 with 120 mm stem and 56 with 100 mm stem*.
> The total reach is the same as the 54 is 53.9 cm tt.
> ...


If those were the stem lengths on the bikes you rode, then (IMO) that would lend some credence to the fact that you're between sizes. Reach is _close _to the same, but I still think you look more natural/ comfortable on the 56. Also, HT length is 2cm taller on the 56cm, so less drop to bars might better suite you. 

One incidental I noticed the second time I watch the vids is that you pedal 'toes down'. Your fitter should compensate for that by raising your saddle _slightly_.


----------



## zakyma (Jan 25, 2010)

Undecided said:


> And I am 5" taller than serious, with an inseam difference of almost all of that, riding the same size top tube and stem! And I'm pretty happy with that fit; I'll spend about 900 hours on the bike this year and had more than 40 days of road racing this year.
> 
> But back to the OP---I just don't think he looks "solid" (e.g., comfortable, weight well-distributed, smooth) on either frame (to me, it looks wrong starting from the cleat and through the knee), which makes it hard for me to say that either size is meaningfully better or that one size is clearly wrong.


You are right. Ignore you seey left hand in the video, it is in s cast
i had my thumb broken and i just got the cast off today after taking these videos.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

zakyma said:


> I also feel better on 56. I feel little cramped and less tt length irritating me.
> 
> What will be the differnce between 54 with 120 mm stem and 56 with 100 mm stem.
> The total reach is the same as the 54 is 53.9 cm tt.
> ...


You cannot just compare TT + Stem length as the seat angle affects the actual reach too.

If the seat angle on the 56 is slacker than the 54 then the TT is not as long as it appears.

Get fitted. Where are you based?


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

ultimobici said:


> You cannot just compare TT + Stem length as the seat angle affects the actual reach too.
> 
> If the seat angle on the 56 is slacker than the 54 then the TT is not as long as it appears.
> 
> Get fitted. Where are you based?


A 54 and 56 in the same model are going to have the same seat tube angle, or be within a half degree. That 5mm of potential difference is no greater than the difference between two brands of 110mm stems.

Fitting is very fashionable, but a big expense for those who don't really require it.


----------



## zakyma (Jan 25, 2010)

The models are the same and i used the same seat post in both bikes. I just switched between the two models.

There is no more option here. I should ride either 54 or 56. Trek technical advisor told me 56 or 58 but think 58 is too big.

I am based in middle east in Qatar

Thank


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

zakyma said:


> The models are the same and i used the same seat post in both bikes. I just switched between the two models.
> 
> There is no more option here. I should ride either 54 or 56. Trek technical advisor told me 56 or 58 but think 58 is too big.
> 
> ...


If you look at the geo chart for the Trek Madone 6.2, you'll see that the_ frame reach _between the 54 and 56 only varies by .5 (that's _point_ 5) cm's, but_ frame stack __varies by 2.3cm's_. IMO you should base your decision more on your desired saddle to bar drop (stem angle/ spacer combo) than reach alone.

Based on the vids I think either the 54 or 56 can be adjusted to accommodate those fit requirements, but the 56 fit better. And considering the 56 was set up with a 100mm stem, a 58cm frame would be too large, IMHO.

http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/road/madone/madone62/


----------



## zakyma (Jan 25, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> If you look at the geo chart for the Trek Madone 6.2, you'll see that the_ frame reach _between the 54 and 56 only varies by .5 (that's _point_ 5) cm's, but_ frame stack __varies by 2.3cm's_. IMO you should base your decision more on your desired saddle to bar drop (stem angle/ spacer combo) than reach alone.
> 
> Based on the vids I think either the 54 or 56 can be adjusted to accommodate those fit requirements, but the 56 fit better. And considering the 56 was set up with a 100mm stem, a 58cm frame would be too large, IMHO.
> 
> http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/road/madone/madone62/


Thats very good point. Reach is only. .5 cm so what about the 2 cm in the tt length.

I would like more drop so that's why i felt little stretched and more comfortable on 56.
The stem of the 54 cm bike is lower by left.5 cm as this is my bike and i adjusted.

Thanks


----------



## serious (May 2, 2006)

Undecided: *And I am 5" taller than serious, with an inseam difference of almost all of that, riding the same size top tube and stem! And I'm pretty happy with that fit; I'll spend about 900 hours on the bike this year and had more than 40 days of road racing this year.*

But remember that I am primarily a mountain biker (racing singlespeed). I am probably a poor example for traditional road bike fitting.  Nevertheless I love road riding and train on the road quite a lot.


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

Whenever I read threads like this one gets the impression that people believe regular riders shouldn't sit on their bikes like pros. That thinking seems misplaced - no one rides as much as pros do, and comfort and protection from injury are more important than almost anything else. The only real difference there ought to be in fit between a pro and one of us on a racing bike is maybe handlebar height, not level reach.

The other way to legitmately fit a road bike is more of the Rivendell style, where all the rider contact points are rotated back from the BB. But that usually works much better with a longer chain stayed bike than a racer due to the weight distribution.


----------



## ronderman (May 17, 2010)

It's simple - watch videos of Greg LeMond - when you ride, if your knees are brushing your stomach you're not low enough. If you can't do it, then you need to stretch, if you can't firmly put your hands to the floor - stretch, heck stretch while you watch old LeMond videos. Remember, though, you're aren't pro - and whatever you do, don't ever, ever, ever - wear a full team kit - there is no position that will compensate for that. Just my two cents : )


----------



## ronderman (May 17, 2010)

It's simple - watch videos of Greg LeMond - when you ride, if your knees aren't brushing your stomach you're not low enough. If you can't do it, then you need to stretch, if you can't firmly put your hands to the floor - stretch, heck stretch while you watch old LeMond videos. Remember, though, you're aren't pro - and whatever you do, don't ever, ever, ever wear a full team kit - there is no position that will compensate for that. Just my two cents : )


----------



## medimond (Apr 26, 2009)

My comments are based upon having gone through a fit on my road bike and MTB, and then later again on my road bike after I changed my pedals and my shoes. I tried to make the appropriate corrections, but could never find that sweet spot, in the end I didn't have my cleat back far enough and my saddle was too far back. Two minor adjustment and the comfort was back. 

In a fit, first you need to get your cleat in the right position. Then get your leg extension correct, followed by fore-aft saddle, repeat leg extension. Finally adjust reach. 

In those video's it doesn't appear that your seat is in the right position, therefore, you're not ready to evaluate reach. 

One more interesting thing that I noticed, you are pedalling with your toe pointing down basically through the entire pedal stroke .... which is typical of runners as my fitter told me. 

Lastly, my fitter agree that he couldn't fit himself, because he's unable to evaluate himself correctly from the bike.


----------



## jay wadsworth (Dec 10, 2004)

Message deleted.


----------



## rf37 (Jul 13, 2010)

I am no pro but I do know that fit has alot more things to consider than just how tall a person is. You got shoulder width, leg length, arm length etc ect. I have a 32 inseam and am 5' 11". however my arm length is longer than a most people my height and my shoulder width is less broader than most my size. I got fit to a 56 with a 110 mm stem. I did not feel right so we put a 44 ergo drop bar and a 90 mm stem and now it is awsome. I was not completly sold on paying for a fit but am glad I did now. My advise is get comfy on your bike. Get a fit and experiment to get your bike dialed in. Dont look at the pros and think they are right and you are wrong. Unless you are logging in 80-90 miles a day and are racing half the month dont worry about. you want a balance of proper sizing and comfort. one without the other will lead to less pleasurable rides. JMO

rf37


----------



## hummina shadeeba (Oct 15, 2009)

Elfstone said:


> I'm at 5 7.5' with 31 inch inseam too and the bike I'm waiting on is being built with a TT of 543.51mm 90 mm stem and 693.0 from saddle to bottom bracket . I'm currently on a 52mm Caad 8 1000 with a 53.5 TT and a 100 mm stem.
> 
> Peace


54.351? That sounds retarded especially paired with a 90mm stem
And no one seems to mention bar drop or the fact everyone's goods are like another inch below that
All you all need to forget fittings and try different stuff yourself and start with level bars and saddle. The amount jackasses i see riding round on race bikes looking aero, while barely able to hold the tips, while going slow... Is fregin everywhere! Until u get ur nose out of the pros behind and can go fast enough to where aerodynamics might be more important than comfort and biomechanics...just stop! I'm begging u! I don't mean u in particular but everyone else. You in particular need to avoid those short stems and steer clear of anyone who's willing to sell u something without first consulting me.


----------



## Keoki (Feb 13, 2012)

hummina shadeeba said:


> 54.351? That sounds retarded especially paired with a 90mm stem
> And no one seems to mention bar drop or the fact everyone's goods are like another inch below that
> All you all need to forget fittings and try different stuff yourself and start with level bars and saddle. The amount jackasses i see riding round on race bikes looking aero, while barely able to hold the tips, while going slow... Is fregin everywhere! Until u get ur nose out of the pros behind and can go fast enough to where aerodynamics might be more important than comfort and biomechanics...just stop! I'm begging u! I don't mean u in particular but everyone else. You in particular need to avoid those short stems and steer clear of anyone who's willing to sell u something without first consulting me.


Do you realize you've responded to a post that was made back in 2010?


----------



## stockwiz (May 29, 2012)

I have a 130mm stem on my Z85... sometimes it seems like I may have gotten a little too small as I also tend to have the seat all the way back, but it's very close and workable. I have long arms for my height so it's simply a matter of bending the elbows a bit and it's plenty comfortable.

In the end I find I enjoy riding more aggressive positions than I thought I would, which the Felt is not set up for, but can be adapted too with the right stems.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

hummina shadeeba said:


> 54.351? That sounds retarded especially paired with a 90mm stem
> And no one seems to mention bar drop or the fact everyone's goods are like another inch below that
> All you all need to forget fittings and try different stuff yourself and start with level bars and saddle. The amount jackasses i see riding round on race bikes looking aero, while barely able to hold the tips, while going slow... Is fregin everywhere! Until u get ur nose out of the pros behind and can go fast enough to where aerodynamics might be more important than comfort and biomechanics...just stop! I'm begging u! I don't mean u in particular but everyone else. You in particular need to avoid those short stems and steer clear of anyone who's willing to sell u something without first consulting me.


calm down a bit...you just replied to a post that was made over 1.5yrs ago. just relax and work on your spelling and grammar, then your posts won't be so annoying to read. and if you don't mind, what makes you such an expert on fitting?


----------



## TriAZrican (Jun 11, 2012)

in 6 FT with an 87 CM inseam (whatever that's in inches) and I had a 90 mm stem with pretty long arm. I end up going back and forwad between the 110 & 120 depending on my set up. After i got profesionally fit on my road bike i kept the 120 and moved my saddle accordingly


----------



## hummina shadeeba (Oct 15, 2009)

cxwrench said:


> calm down a bit...you just replied to a post that was made over 1.5yrs ago. just relax and work on your spelling and grammar, then your posts won't be so annoying to read. and if you don't mind, what makes you such an expert on fitting?


My expertise comes from experience and then some. My intensity is a trait that women love and me are envious of. Dont be a hater - just do the best you can and except your limitations


----------



## Cpk (Aug 1, 2009)

hummina shadeeba said:


> My expertise comes from experience and then some. My intensity is a trait that women love and me are envious of. Dont be a hater - just do the best you can and except your limitations


caveman or three year old? both perhaps?


----------



## ronf100 (Jan 16, 2012)

Check out this column by Nick Legand of Velonews
http://velonews.competitor.com/2012...nt-take-cues-from-the-pros-on-position_207609


----------



## hummina shadeeba (Oct 15, 2009)

Good questions! It shows youre thinking. Im here to help. Maybe you need some?


----------



## hummina shadeeba (Oct 15, 2009)

*Timechanges things*

The only thing i feel should stay pretty consisent is saddle height, over the years ive streached about 5cm longer and gone maybe abit higher at thebars too.


----------



## Dan333sp (Aug 17, 2010)

hummina shadeeba said:


> My expertise comes from experience and then some. My intensity is a trait that women love and me are envious of. Dont be a hater - just do the best you can and except your limitations


Post of the year candidate. "Me are envious of"? You are envious of your own intensity and its related effects on your grammar? Sounds good to me. :thumbsup: No hatin' coming from my quarter, I hope you contribute many more quality posts to this forum!


----------



## hummina shadeeba (Oct 15, 2009)

Dear Dan,
Please excuse my poor grammar wherever it's showing and thanks for pointing out my spelling mistake- I'd meant "men" and not "me". That must be very confusing. And i see i have other miss spelled words in other posts! Fiddle sticks! I hope i have you around in the future to keep me sharp. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Bremerradkurier (May 25, 2012)

There's also the pro fit that makes you shake your head:


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Mar 14, 2012)

Let me tell y'all about screwy sizing.

I ride an 08' Fuji CCR 2. Fuji changed their sizing a few years ago and its odd. 

I'm 5'8 with a 30" inseem. I have short legs and a long torso. 

My bike has a measurement sticker of 50cm. The ST measures 50cm. The TT is 54cm. The bike fits like a 54cm. I have a 90mm stem.

Fuji realized that TT length is more important that ST length. The saddle height can be adjusted easier than TT.


----------

